# neue Downhillstrecke am Feldberg (Ts)



## Beggion (14. November 2011)

Hi Leute,

wir könnten hier mal ein paar Stimmen gebrauchen, damit bei uns am Feldberg (Ts) die Downhillstrecke gebaut wird. Derzeit sieht das Voting noch recht mager aus, aber mit eurer Hilfe könnten wir mehr Erfolg haben!

 http://www.fwg-schmitten.de/index.php/umfrage.html

 Danke an alle die sich an der Abstimmung beteiligen!


----------



## Peeeet (14. November 2011)

_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basscommander (14. November 2011)

Schön dass du dazu aufrufst... das zu gibts aber schon ein paar Threads...!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2011)

Wenn ich richtig gezählt habe, ist das jetzt der vierte Thread in dem die Abstimmung verlinkt wurde.


----------



## powderJO (14. November 2011)

muss die aufregung sein


----------



## holk101 (14. November 2011)

Abstimmung ist eh nur noch n schlechter Witz...


----------



## THEYO (14. November 2011)

aber ein deutliches anzeichen dafür dass da aufklärungsbedarf besteht! wenn die politik schon in dem maße auf uns zugeht können wir uns nicht hinhocken und quengeln nur weil da ein ganz ganz böser "computerprofi" seine privatfehden auslebt!


----------



## Beggion (14. November 2011)

ja das mit den mehrfachen Posts ist mir gerade auch schon aufgefallen . Sicherlich sollte man die beiden Projekte strikt voneinander trennen! Da gebe ich dir völlig Recht!  Aber leider macht das die FWG-Schmitten nicht  ! So wie aber gerade das Voting verläuft sieht das eher schlecht aus. Je nachdem wie das Voting überhaupt bei den Verhandlungen gewichtet wird 

gruß

Beggion


----------



## oldrizzo (14. November 2011)

wenn das voting eins nicht ist, dann repräsentativ. mehrfachvotings sind auch ohne technische hilfsmittel möglich... das ist ein witz.


----------



## THEYO (14. November 2011)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> wenn das voting eins nicht ist, dann repräsentativ. mehrfachvotings sind auch ohne technische hilfsmittel möglich... das ist ein witz.



das hab ich dem herrn kinkel auch geschrieben  

aber ob repräsentativ oder nicht - in der sache ist feuer. und es sollte mit unser anliegen sein es zu löschen (oder zumindest es nicht in unsere richtung brennen zu lassen!)


----------



## holk101 (14. November 2011)

Ich wette einfach das die FWG dieses Ergebnis nimmt und zu dem Entschluss kommt: die Leute wollen das hier nicht! und sich in sämtlichen folgenden Diskussionen schön querstellen werden -.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holk101 (14. November 2011)

auch hier nochmal: Umfrage wurde aufgrund von Manipulation abgeschaltet!


----------



## Beggion (15. November 2011)

Luschie schrieb:


> Downhiller stinken, ich hab mit "Nein" gestimmt.



Furchtbar diese sinnlosen Kommentare. Wenn du nichts Produktives zu melden hast behalte es für dich!

@ alle anderen: Wir haben in den letzten Tagen die FWG zu diesem Problem der "mehrfach-Votings" wie wahrscheinlich schon viele andere unter euch auch kontaktiert und auf die Logdateien der Abstimmung aufmerksam gemacht! 

Es sind teilweise bis zu 10 Stimmen in der Minute auf der Homepage eingegangen. Mit verschiedenen kostenlosen Proxytools ist es möglich ständig über eine neue IP-Adresse weitere Votings vom selben PC durchzuführen.

Hoffen wir mal das die FWG eine bessere Lösung findet!


----------



## Xah88 (15. November 2011)

Luschie schrieb:


> Downhiller stinken, ich hab mit "Nein" gestimmt.


 
Da ist der Username Programm....


----------



## Hot Rod1 (15. November 2011)

Luschie schrieb:


> Downhiller stinken, ich hab mit "Nein" gestimmt.



Aber nur weil wir arm sind und uns kein Deo leisten können. 

Würde gerne mal wissen wer sich wieder nur für ein Post neu angemeldet hat....aber Luschie als Namen zu wählen find ich mutig!
Und nun bitte den Thread schliessen lieber Admin!!!
Liebe Grüße,
Marco


----------

